# How good is this older Ridgid Table Saw?



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

This saw is being sold locally for 120. Not sure how wide its fence can go or how it compares to the R4511. Should I check into it or just save for the newer Ridgid. Almost think if it can rip a 30" board it would be worth picking up to replace my little Craftsman portable.


----------



## iamwelty2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks like a good deal to me...


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

It looks to me like it's a Model TS2424. That model was built by Ridge Tool in the USA unlike the newer saws that carry the Ridgid name but are actually made by One World Tech. in China. $120 would be a very good price for that saw. BTW, if you move the rail system over to the right some you could easily get over 40" of rip capacity out of that saw.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Dave's right...it's a TS2424, but if you slide the rails, you'll basically have a 3612....both made in the USA by Emerson. This is an older style contractor saw with an outboard motor...the R4511 is a hybrid with an inboard motor, cabinet mounted trunnions, riving knife, and granite top. 

$120 is a nice deal...can't lose with that if the saw is in decent shape, and it looks to be from the pic.


----------



## Voilala (Jun 5, 2014)

I know it's been 4 years since this post, but I was just given one of these...
Just wondering if it worked out well...
Mine was in a fire and I'm a bit weary of that but if it's a "good" saw I'll keep it.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a 2424. No complaints. If it runs, I would keep it.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Voilala said:


> I know it's been 4 years since this post, but I was just given one of these...
> Just wondering if it worked out well...
> Mine was in a fire and I'm a bit weary of that but if it's a "good" saw I'll keep it.


It depends on how much heat it was exposed to. If the motor runs, it should be okay, but there could be some warpage. You might need a new belt, new switch, cord, handwheels, and fence handle....basically anything rubber or plastic is subject to melting.

Post some pics....


----------



## Voilala (Jun 5, 2014)

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Voilala (Jun 5, 2014)

After cleaning and greasing. New belt, a couple of new bolts.
Now I need to get the belt not to rub the side...
Ugh

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Voilala said:


> After cleaning and greasing. New belt, a couple of new bolts.
> Now I need to get the belt not to rub the side...
> Ugh
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk



Loosen the pulleys and slide them a fraction away from the side of the saw (if that's where it's rubbing.


----------

